# What's the biggest panel van?



## Jamist (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi All,
I have finally been given permission to upgrade our current DIY camper to a slightly bigger one.  We currently use an ex crew van Transit Mk4 350 LWB for 2 adults and 4 children, its a squeeze but we still have a fantastic time.  The hope is to increase storage and add a small toilet and shower.  My first choice is to stay with a panel van as we like to wild camp a lot and I prefer to blend in where possible.  So what is the biggest panel van out there? Were looking for something about 8-10 years old.  I might start another thread asking for suggestions for other types base vehicle if I mange to get permission to go even bigger!

Thank you for any ideas or suggestions


----------



## n brown (Apr 14, 2015)

get a luton van.extra width and flat square sides give extra room,headroom, another 6'' of width, fixed bed above cab. much easier to fit out than a panel van


----------



## sak (Apr 14, 2015)

VW LT35 LWB would be your best bet for the age of van you are looking at


----------



## 77W (Apr 14, 2015)

Have a look at this web site

Van Specifications | Read technical data, view galleries, standard spec, optional equipment and running costs! - Help Find Me A .co .uk

It has lots of vans listed with all sorts of info.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 14, 2015)

Biggest panel van is probably the LWB Mercedes Type 2 with high roof. Otherwise known as the 609d, 709d, 711d, 811d, or 814d made from 1986 to 1996. And since 1996 known as the Vario with varying payloads available on much the same body as the older models. Which gives 4.93m from back of seats (or bulkhead) to back doors, a clear inside width of 1.9m and clear interior height of 1.94m.


----------



## tim m154 (Apr 14, 2015)

Merc Vario is the largest, if you don't want that large the Iveco daily is a better shape than the sprinter, more room over the cab.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 14, 2015)

Loads of these over at mobile.de

Shame they are all the 80hp model, but still a good base for a MH.

Must be at least 20 of them, same spec etc. Surely they'll respond to some haggling.


----------



## Jamist (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions.  I think the Mercedes Vario wins it for me.  It seems they are often used for local authority transport mini-buses.  I have found a few that cost £6k inc Vat, that have seats on rails, windows  and skylight, insulated and lined, air conditioning, night heater. 

All that extra room should give us all the space we need and it seems the conversion is halfway there to start with.

Vans For Sale | Used Vans For Sale | Auto Trader Vans

Thanks again for your help :dance:

Jamist


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 15, 2015)

look at ex library buses all alloy or grp ranging from 22 ft to 28 or so then you can fit to your liking,my bus is 21.6 inside and 7.6 ft wide with a 130 hp turbo donky.look on ebay or done deal for lib budes as they can be bought for as litle as 4 grand with very low mileage some times under 50 thu.
see last pic it was here in armagh low miles year 2001 50 thu miles for under 4 grand.


----------



## prioryi (Apr 15, 2015)

VW Crafter maxi

Merc Sprinter Maxi

Both 7340m in lenghth 

1993m wide


----------



## kenj (Apr 15, 2015)

Have a look at Force vans they do all sorts police schools vans. large and small vans good people to deal with also most ex police are well serviced and maintained.        http://www.forcevans.co.uk/used-vans


----------



## Stu709d (Apr 16, 2015)

*709/vario*

Mercedes seem to do the biggest panel vans, my 709d is 16' from back of drivers seat to back doors and 6'6" wide, vario is newer version of same van. Be wary of versions with sliding side door as you lose loads of rear space, mines got sliding front passenger door so all of rear load area is available to use


----------



## haydn williams (Apr 28, 2015)

look at the jumbos


----------

